# USA SD40-2 PS2



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's my sd40-2 that Raymond Manley converted to MTH DCS PS2 for me. It did not have ditch lights originally. He added them and control to some others. So I had to come up with some ditchlight housings.








In my scrap pile was the tangs from some USA trucks where I removed the couplers to install Aristos. I thought they looked like ditch lights so I saved them.
I must be a packrat. Someday I'll buy the right ones.








the picture is enhanced to make them show up. The red engine is not that bright! Joe


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, That's a great idea and a nice engine..









I bought some SD70 ditch light housings from USA Trains but they were out of lenses...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks good Joe................


----------

